# Phone scammers alert



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

An acquaintence of mine received a call from the police asking for his help. Would he withdraw a large sum of money from his account as they wanted to check that the bank teller was not passing counterfeit notes. The police officer would call round and take the notes to be checked and give him a receipt. He was told to ring the police if he wanted to check if this was legitimate. He did so and was assured all was in order. Before they arrived his wife asked an ...ex police officer neighbour what he thought. He phoned the police and it was all a scam. The police arrived to arrest the scammer when he called for the money. He had an accomplice and it is thought that this accomplice was parked out of sight in a silver people carrier. The police had been trying to catch these scammers for many months. When my friend had called the police back the scammers were still on the line to take his call. They have been working this scam all over the country. My friend is a retired professional person.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So glad they've had their cummuppance Pat. How do you spell comeuppance??


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

jiwawa said:


> So glad they've had their cummuppance Pat. How do you spell comeuppance??


 GOTCHA! :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly it's just one of very many. And people are still falling for it or they would give up.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Comeuppants?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Comeuppance - it's in the dictionary!


----------

